

Ask HN: What phone to get for the upcoming holidays? - brender

I know this is a difficult question to answer, but I come to HN to get your trustworthy opinions.<p>I am looking to get a smart phone in the next month or two, but I am stumped as to which one to buy. I like the iPhone because of the activity around it, but I don't run Windows or OSX  which could make using it more painful than it should be. I like Android, but I have yet to be convinced any one phone doesn't have at least one glaring issue (although I haven't followed the new ones for about a year now).<p>I probably won't do a lot of native app development, but an html5 compliant web browser would be a huge win for me. I don't know much about the mobile web browser market in this regard.<p>Also, I have big fingers, so I prefer touch screen keyboards over the physical button keys.<p>What phone do you recommend today, or do you recommend waiting for some new phone yet to be released?<p>Thanks as always.<p>Edit: I am not tied to a particular carrier, but AT&#38;T or Verizon is preferable
======
ljf
I don't live in the US, so I'm not sure what plans you can get it on, but (as
you might see from my other comments) I love the Dell Streak. great android
phone, its on 2.1 for now, but should be on 2.2 within weeks, and is powerful
enough to meet the supposed ginger bread minimum specs.

really happy with everything the phone offers, screen is great, stock keyboard
is good, and battery is fine.

I use it as my daily phone, to read and post on blogs, music player, ebook
reader and satnav.

happy to answer any questions you might have it. but as a 5inch tablet come
phone its great at both.

~~~
ljf
[http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/dell-us-now-offering-
stre...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/dell-us-now-offering-streak-
unlocked-with-froyo-in-cherry-red/)

More info

